# Side proximity of canister filter



## bootious (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello, this is my very first post. I am upgrading my neglected 55gal to a high tech 'Iwagumi' style. 

I need a solution for a canister filter. I plan to run a heater and c02 reactor inline, and -here's the kicker: the filter MUST sit almost 6' to the side of the tank.

I bought an Eheim 2217 which seemed to be the right choice,
until now I am learning it may not have enough flow. 

Initially, the tank will be lightly stocked, but I want the option to plant more heavily in the future. 

So, will the 2217 be effective? I would highly enjoy NOT buying a different filter, but i'm willing to. Attached are photos of the room. The equipment will sit behind the wooden cabinet. I want the tubes to run along the floor so, I am thinking of using some barbed 'L' tube connectors to keep them tidy. Please disregard the tank, as it will be completely redone. Also, the base cannot be used for storage. 

solution? suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

A 2217 is normally good for a planted tank, but that 5'6" between the tank and filter makes for more energy loss due to pipe friction (how much, I don't know). In a heavily planted tank, a 2217 would need supplemental flow, IME. If you have the $$, or can sell or trade the 2217, I'd go for something with more flow (more gallons per hour). Otherwise, once you start getting more heavily planted, just toss in a powerhead and make sure you keep it clean so flow is always steady.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Unfortunately you are going to loose a lot of flow due to the length of tubing. The right-angle barbed connectors are going to make it worse. The inside diamter of the connectors is less than the tubing, and the right angle bend slows the water even more.

If you can't locate the filter closer to the tank, try using over-size tubing. This will reduce friction. Also, try to arrange the tubing so that any bends or turns are smooth, large radius curves. This avoids the additional loss of flow caused by the L connectors.

We've been having a very long and vigorous discussion of filtration and flow in the DFWAPC forum. You might find it helpful.

I agree with Davemonkey's suggestion to use additional powerhead(s). These are most helpful if they are placed to boost the organized, circular flow that you want in the tank.

Good luck, and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't see why you can't put the filter on the floor next to the tank, or pull the tank out from the wall of you really don't want to see the filter and put the filter behind it.

Your plan just isn't going to work IMO.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You are going to lose too much from the inline equipment, and the long contorted path of the tubing. 
Canister filters are designed to sit pretty much directly under the tank, and the tubing runs as much as possible straight up and down. 
Whenever I put any sideways angle on the tubing performance falls off. Certainly going up and down hill, running it along the floor and so on is going to be a big headache. May not work at all. 

I would do several things:
1) Oversize the tubing and go with sweep bends, not sharp 90* (suggested above). 
2) Oversize the filter. Test the set up (parts 1 & 2). You might need an additional in line pump to keep things going. 
3) Do not run any other equipment in line. Get a separate pump for that. Arrange the in and out tubes to enhance the water flow in the tank.


----------



## bootious (Feb 5, 2011)

JustLikeAPill said:


> I don't see why you can't put the filter on the floor next to the tank, or pull the tank out from the wall of you really don't want to see the filter and put the filter behind it.
> 
> Your plan just isn't going to work IMO.


We have 3 small children running around. Keeping the filter, C02, ect. out of harms way is necessary. Im thinking I'll need to get a larger filter. Any suggestions for what might work in my original plan? My budget is $500 (max), and i'd prefer something as quiet as possible.

Thanks for the replies... sorry for the delay of my reply.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I would do a different stand. For less than $500 that is the best way to go. You may have had it that sort for little kids or something but it's cheaper to get a new stand than try to run the filter from so far away. 

I think you might also have a safety issue with tubing being draped across 6' of wall area. Also how will you keep all that tubing clean? With less flow and more friction you will get more sediment and algae build-up. I just don't think it's practical. What's on the other side of the wall? Could you put it through the wall and into the room next door into a cabinet?


----------



## bootious (Feb 5, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> I would do a different stand. For less than $500 that is the best way to go. You may have had it that sort for little kids or something but it's cheaper to get a new stand than try to run the filter from so far away.
> 
> I think you might also have a safety issue with tubing being draped across 6' of wall area. Also how will you keep all that tubing clean? With less flow and more friction you will get more sediment and algae build-up. I just don't think it's practical. What's on the other side of the wall? Could you put it through the wall and into the room next door into a cabinet?


Ugh. It's seems that I am stuck. The wall behind the tank is exterior. It may seem petty, but raising the tank would kill the feng shui, and, yes this is important to us. Safety issue? I was thinking I could run the tubes neatly in some kind of easily accessible conduit...? Tex Gal, I noticed you have a EH2262. That seems pretty powerful. Would this, with some oversized tubing not work?

Somebody tell me it's impossible and ill give up. Until then I need to search for a way to make my plan work.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

You need to find a different way than what you are looking at. Given your constraints, consider a Hamburg Mattenfilter. They are completely internal, and the foam can be planted with ferns, moss, etc.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I just don't understand why having the filter sit next to the tank isn't ok? Tell your kids to leave it alone.

If you just don't want to see the canister, put it inside of a big ceramic flower pot and put some silk plants on top so hide it. Or pull your tank out from the wall 8 inches (or whatever the diameter of the filter is) and put the filter behind the tank on the floor. You could also use a small sump and design your own filtration system but you'd probably have to use more co2 to compensate. 

Just curious, but why would a taller stand mess with the feng shui? I have never heard anyone worry about that. 

It is possible to have one pump suck water out of the tank, push it into the canister, and then a second pump push it from the output and push it back into the tank. The problem with this is that it could break the seal on your filter and spew water, which is bad.


----------

